# new boots and newbies...



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

as some of you have probably noticed,i have been getting picked on this week. i mean,it's been borderline bullying!

so as i was sitting on my front porch wearing my new dan post boots contemplating what to do about it










i decided that since they needed a little breaking in anyway,that i would take a walk into newbieville,and do some kicking around

9405 5036 9930 0189 4269 28
9405 5036 9930 0189 4269 35
9405 5036 9930 0189 4269 42
9405 5036 9930 0189 4269 59
9405 5036 9930 0189 4269 66
9405 5036 9930 0189 4269 73
9405 5036 9930 0189 4269 80
9405 5036 9930 0189 4269 97
9405 5036 9930 0189 4270 00
9405 5036 9930 0189 4270 17

y'all be sure to let me know if it hurts...lol


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you ever take a break? Every day i swear you have at least one bomb hit an unsuspecting noob. 

PS. That ISOM you sent me made me want more. haha


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

You are a sick individual! But my favorite sick individual!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

"when shuckins kicks you in the face you have to fight the urge to thank him.."


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> You are a sick individual! But my favorite sick individual!


Agreed. Shuckins is impressive like a hurricane is impressive. Total devastation, but you are impressed and can't look away. Let destruction reign down on noob nation!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dammit Ron, think of the children.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Dammit Ron, think of the children.







made me think of this clip.. haha XD


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh no! *hides*


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

o and nice boots looks like a good day


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

thats a sweet view you got there!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Heck of a way to break in some boots LOL


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha. Way to go. Good thing I'm not a noob anymore (I dint think). Can't wait to see the distruction. 

Oh, and love the boots. Dan Post are F*ing comfortable.


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Way to go, Ron :tu


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Ha! Nice Ron, I can't wait to see come noobies get taught a lesson. Excellent way to break those boots in(which are nice by the way :tu)


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Shuckins + new boots = Rick James. Noob mailbox = Eddie Murphy's couch


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Shuckins + new boots = Rick James. Noob mailbox = Eddie Murphy's couch


:biglaugh:


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice boots!!

I expect to feel the aftershock hit me all the way up north. Will report back.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

They say that every time a bell rings, and angel gets his wings. What they don't tell you is that every time a door knocker gets knocked, a noob gets bombed by Shuckins.


----------



## ApolloTheGr81 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey my name is henson im originally from south texas but now im in the air force stationed in dover Delaware and im becoming a pretty avid cigar smoker im here looking to learn and experience more in the world of cigars


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Holly crap here he goes again! 

This guy has gone mad.... AND I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Your original post just cracked me up!! Poor newbs - this will be fun to watch!! Amazing the reasons Ron comes up with to bomb people - LOL,


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Good luck newbies !!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I want to see the bomb assembly line.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> I want to see the bomb assembly line.


ok...

bubble wrap and boxes









six finger bags and humi pillows









the tubes









and a few waiting on labels,that will be shipped tomorrow


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Those boxes waiting to get shipped look a little bigger than usual. Good luck to whoever is on the receiving end of those bad boys.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

These boots were made for bombing, and that's just what they'll do.
One of these days these boots are gonna bomb all over you?


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm.. I feel as though i see a few extra big boxes snuck into your rotation there... Interesting opcorn:


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Just Sheer Madness.....Shuckins has the capibilty to mass produce tactical nukes!!!!! The man could Cigar Bomb the NOOB,s into the Stone Age!!!!!


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

shuckins said:


> ok...
> 
> and a few waiting on labels,that will be shipped tomorrow


Sweet baby jesus those are some big boxes. Whoever ends up with those will need a new mailbox.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

good luck to the noobs.. start reinforcing your mailboxes to minimize the destruction


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

That packaging area set up is pretty crazy, you sir are unstoppable


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Way to go Ron! When u hit em, you hit em hard!eep:How to Light a Cigar with Aria Giovanni - YouTube


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

My guess is some of those big boxes are long range bombs...I am thinking there are some noobs somewhere in a far off land that will soon lose their mailboxes.....eh?...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Ron, your feet are small. Lol 

Chuck isn't afraid of you!
You crazy bastage


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> ok...
> 
> bubble wrap and boxes
> 
> ...


He's not just a client of Boxes Inc. He's the president...


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

haha poor newbs...

dont let Ron fool ya folks...you might think he does all this bombing by himself...but he has a 24/7 crew working to destroy every mailbox in the botl world!

proof....


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ApolloTheGr81 said:


> Hey my name is henson im originally from south texas but now im in the air force stationed in dover Delaware and im becoming a pretty avid cigar smoker im here looking to learn and experience more in the world of cigars


Go introduce yourself in the new puffers forum, Shuckins will find you soon enough, But I find it slightly upsetting that you posted in here, it almost seems you're fishing for free cigars..

At the same time, easily could be a misunderstanding and im being sensitive about it?

someone shut me up if im being weird, but this post irked me for some reason.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Zogg said:


> someone shut me up if im being weird, but this post irked me for some reason.


:tpd: I had the same impression when I first read it just because it was completely unrelated to the entire thread. I'm not jumping to conclusions (neither are you), so I'll just leave it that we may both be weird.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> :tpd: I had the same impression when I first read it just because it was completely unrelated to the entire thread. I'm not jumping to conclusions (neither are you), so I'll just leave it that we may both be weird.


So hey shuckins is murdering mailboxes and also i like cigars :ss


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Zogg said:


> Go introduce yourself in the new puffers forum,


Best part of your post. Now, STFU Paul! :lol::boink:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Best part of your post. Now, STFU Paul! :lol::boink:


:yo: Always here to help :smash:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> Ron, your feet are small. Lol
> 
> Chuck isn't afraid of you!
> You crazy bastage


lol...size 11's


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


> lol...size 11's


Hey thats my size!

Gimme your boots! :spy:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice boots Ron, I have a pair of Dan Post snake skins. Good quality. 

Ohh, I almost forgot, run away noobs. But if you do, dont worry, cause Ron will find you anyways.


----------

